# Pcanywhere und isdn-fritz-card



## sunnydan (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem,
ich möchte gern einen Rechner mit einem anderen Pc fernsteuern.
Beide Pc´s haben eine isdn Fritz-card eingebaut und sollen auch über Isdn ins netzt gehen. Ich habe das jetzt so verstanden das ich den Rechner der ferngesteuert werden soll  bei Pcanywhere in den Wartemodus versetzten soll und mit dem anderen Rechner dann quasi anrufe.
Aber irgendwe haut das nicht hin.....
Ich vermute das es irgendwas mit den isdn-msn-nummern zu tun hat, kann das sein ?

Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Kurz-Anleitung geben?
Es ist echt wichtig das ich das zum laufen bekomme....

mfg 

Marcel


----------



## Ben Ben (3. Februar 2004)

Wenn dann ist das ein Netz-Problem, denn die Internetverbindung läuft über TCP/IP und juckt es also nicht was im Hintergrund mit MSN-Nummern etc los ist.
Was genau Funktioniert denn nicht? Kannst du mit der "Fernsteurer" nicht auf den anderen Rechner zugreifen? Hast du auch die richtige IP des Zielrechners angegeben?
Eine genauere Fehlermeldung wäre hier evtl nützlich.


----------



## sunnydan (3. Februar 2004)

Ich dacht ich müßte das ganze über diese Isdn-Capi 2.0 Protokol verbinden?
Und muß ich doch wenn ich über Isdn verbinden will das ganze mit ner msn machen,oder? Zumindest habe ich das laut Anleitung so verstanden.....
Ich bekomme einfach keine verbindung zwischen den Rechnern... es wird immer versucht eine Verbindung aufzubauen wenn ich mit dem einem Rechner "anrufe", dann kommt immer die meldung  "Freizeichen...wählen....kein Freizeichen...Abruch." oder so.
Zwischendurch hatte ich auch die meldung "host ist beschäftigt" das kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, der ist nur in warteposition mit pcanywhere.
Wenn die Rechner mit dsl ins Netzt gehen würden dann wäre das kein Problem, dann könnte ich das ja über die Ip machen, aber ich kann mit den beiden Pc´s nur über Isdn ins Netz...
Kannst du mir vieleicht sagen was ich bei Pcanywhere einstellen muß damit das klappt ?  Wäre für Hilfe echt super dankbar!


----------



## sunnydan (4. Februar 2004)

Kann mir denn keiner hier helfen....?                   :-(


----------



## Ben Ben (4. Februar 2004)

achso, d.h. du baust eine direkte Wählverbindung zwischen den PCs per ISDN auf?
Hm in diesem Falle habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung und kann dir somit auch nicht weiterhelfen, da ich PcAnywhere nur in Verbindung mit einer bestehenden TCP/IP Verbindung benutzt habe.


----------



## Stibie (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *achso, d.h. du baust eine direkte Wählverbindung zwischen den PCs per ISDN auf?
> Hm in diesem Falle habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung und kann dir somit auch nicht weiterhelfen, da ich PcAnywhere nur in Verbindung mit einer bestehenden TCP/IP Verbindung benutzt habe. *



....das geht auch nur mit IP!
@sunnydan:
Das, was du vorhast geht 1. nur mit einem VPN oder eben direkt IP!
Du müsstest dir halt nen kleines Php-Script basteln oder, was die IP ausliest und dir  ne mail schickt! Ich bin gerade selbst dran mir mal sowas aufzubauen....mal sehen...


----------



## sunnydan (5. Februar 2004)

hmmm...
Ich dachte Pcanywhere kann das über isdn? Steht zumindest in der Anleitung...
Mit Dsl wär das ja alles kein Problem, aber der Rechner der Ferngesteuert werden soll kann nur per isdn online gehen und kann auch nicht die ganze zeit online sein.
Es müßte soch irgendwie mit dem Programm möglich sein den ferngesteuerten-Rechner in Warteposition zu stellen und mit dem anderen Rechner "anzurufen" und den Pc dann über isdn fernzusteuern, oder ?
Dachte grad Pcanywhere wäre optimal dafür?
Wenn es andere Programme gibt die das können und einigermaßen einfach zu bedienen sind  wäre ich auch dafür offen...
Es wäre echt super wenn irgendjemand nen Tip hätte wie ich das ganze hinbekommen kann.... Ist echt wichtig!

Bedanke mich schon mal jetzt für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Februar 2004)

ja wenn dann müsste pcAnywhere auf dem PC, welcher angerufen wird, einfach "abheben", wenn das pcAnywhere aber nicht macht geht das nicht.
Zur Not würde ich mal by Symantec anrufen und fragen, wenn die das schon
in ihre Produktpecs reinschreiben.

@stibie: was du meinst ist ja im Prinzip das worauf dyndns aufbaut  Dynamische IPs auslesen und zuweisen...die haben da auch für den "Updatevorgang" einiges an verschiedenen Scripten und Proggies (u.a. auch PHP)...


----------



## sunnydan (5. Februar 2004)

Laut beschreibung geht das ja, aber irgendwo hakt es..... Kann mir keiner eine alternative über isdn nennen oder eine Beschreibung geben wie es mit pcanwhere funktioniert? Ich habe wirklich keine Lust die Hotline anzurufen.... 
Mfg

marcel


----------



## Screamer (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal an alle,

ich denke mir, das ich dir da vl helfen kann...da ich seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren mit PC Anywhere Fernwartungen beim Kunden mache, hab ich da ein bisschen Erfahrung.

So, was ich von dir wissen müsst.

Wo stehen die beiden PC`s? Sind die PC`s vl schon über LAN verbunden? Du versucht doch nicht mit deiner eigenen ISDN Nummer auf den anderen PC einzuwählen, oder?

Ein bisschen mehr Infos, und ich kann dir vl helfen ;-)


----------



## steinpilz (22. Februar 2004)

hallo miteinander

vieleicht kannst du mir weiter helfen.
pcanywhere11.0  + windows xp + avm fritzcard
das problem ist ich kann nicht über capi2.0 einwählen
ich kann mich nur über das virtuelle modem "avm isdn analog v.32bis" einwählen
capi treiber ist installiert kann faxen und telefonieren mit fritz software
wäre für ein paar tips dankbar


----------



## Screamer (22. Februar 2004)

So eine ähnliche Konstallation benutze ich auch auf der Arbeit, nur mit PCAynwhere 10.5

Ich benutze, aber nicht den CAPI Treiber, sondern eine der Vielen Karten die dir die FritzCard Treiber bieten, um genau zu sein, die ISDN-x.75 schnittstelle.

Ich denke das die so heisst, wenn du nicht weiter kommst, dann schau ichmorgen auf der Arbeit nochmal nach, und poste hier.

Aber wiegesagt, benutze eine der Angeboteten Karten. Die findest du ja auch unter den eigenschaften, deines Remote, oder Host Icons ;-)

Hoffe ich konnte dich weiterbringen.

Gruß
Screamer


----------



## steinpilz (23. Februar 2004)

Im PcAnywhere gibt es 7 Modems von AVM jedoch funktioniert nur das Analoge Modem.
Bei älteren PcAnywhere Versionen hab ich die Verbindung immer 
 "ISDN überCapi 2.0" hergestellt.
Im Prinzib ist es mir egal welches Modem ich nehme aber bei dem Anlog Modem 
bin ich viel langsamer;oder?


----------



## Screamer (23. Februar 2004)

Zu deiner Frage mit dem Modem...ja das ist langsamer, nämlich nur 56Kbit/sec im vergleich zu 64Kbit/sec, wenn es über ISDN läuft...ist ja bekannt.

Und das es mit den alten Versionen geklappt hat, kann daran leigen, das es halt alte waren...mit neunen Versionen verändert sich ja oft was.

Also ich mache meine Ferwartungen über das AVM ISDN - ISDN (X.75) und es funktioniert immer. Versuch es mal damit.

Gruß
Screamer


----------



## Luftwaffle (23. Februar 2004)

*Gleiches Problem: pcAnywhere hebt nicht ab!*



> _Original geschrieben von sunnydan _
> *hmmm...
> Ich dachte Pcanywhere kann das über isdn? Steht zumindest in der Anleitung...
> Mit Dsl wär das ja alles kein Problem, aber der Rechner der Ferngesteuert werden soll kann nur per isdn online gehen und kann auch nicht die ganze zeit online sein.
> ...


Hallo allerseits. Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem: pcAnywhere (genauer gesagt pc-telecommute) auf beiden Rechnern installiert. Beide Rechner haben eine iSDN-Karte, mit der sie sich auch problemlos ins Internet wählen können. 

Nach der Installation von pcAny geht der ferngesteuerte Rechner auch ganz anständig in Wartestellung. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings vom anderen Rechner durchwähle, hebt der angerufene nicht ab. Irgendwie fehlt da eine Verknüpfung zwischen pcAnywhere und der iSDN Treibersoftware. Leider sind die Installationsanweisungen nicht sehr hilfreich. Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand das Problem in den Griff bekommen. System ist Win98.


----------



## steinpilz (24. Februar 2004)

ISDN über Capi 2.0 geht bei mir wieder.

Ich habe pcAnywhere komplett deinstalliert anschließend die pcAnywhere Cd eingelegt auf "CD durchsuchen" geklickt,den Ordner "Symantec pcAnywhere" geöffnet und Setup ausgeführt (ohne änderungen von Einstellungen).
Und seitdem geht es.


----------

